# Quilt



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

I finished this quilt about a month ago after having the kit to do it for over a year.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Absolutely lovely


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Beautiful !!!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## KNITBUDDY (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful quilt.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

WOW, gorgeous.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

quite beautiful


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh wow, its beautiful


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

Fantastic


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you so much. It was really fun to make.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Incredible. It is superb!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Very striking. The black really makes the colors pop.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

lynnlassiter said:


> quite beautiful


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow! Love your color choices..great job!


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

I love it!!! Black always makes the other colors stand out and shine! :thumbup:


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

not only lovely, but great technique as it is lying flat and straight....good job.... (deemail, machine quilter...)


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Very pretty!
Dick


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Brilliant


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, thats beautiful such vibrant colours. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Love it -I'm a fan of batiks!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Gorgeous looking quilt,love the colours..Beautiful neat work.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Eye-popping beautiful! Is it velvet material?


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous! Love the colors.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow! That is really "eye popping". Just Lovely! Good work.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow, beautiful job?


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Very nice .


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

this is so strikingly beautiful....the black is perfect with all the bright colors...looks almost like stain glass...as a fellow quilter, you used just my colors, can never go wrong with black...
Blessings


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Brief and to the point...."WOW"


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitnutty said:


> I finished this quilt about a month ago after having the kit to do it for over a year.


I think this is such a beautiful quilt -- I love your vibrant colors. You have done a wonderful job -- I hope you will post more of your work. I admire those traditional quilters who carry on such a great tradition, so beautifully. Good job! The black makes it 'pop'


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Love the colors.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love that!!! did you buy packages of jewel tone fat quarters or did you hand pick all those beautiful fabrics??
I would love to get a jelly roll in those colors and do swirling log cabin in a black back ground. I have had the pattern ever since I saw it on 'Simply Quilting' years ago.. I just am NO GOOD at putting all the colors together for it to flow right...


----------



## Patii (Dec 18, 2012)

Stunning!!


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Love your quilt the colours are great very well done. Reminds me of a period in my life when I taught patchwork and crafts.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful quilt Love the colors and the black really makes it pop!


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

arlenecc said:


> Eye-popping beautiful! Is it velvet material?


No, it's all cotton fabrics. It was a lot of fun to make.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I love that!!! did you buy packages of jewel tone fat quarters or did you hand pick all those beautiful fabrics??
> I would love to get a jelly roll in those colors and do swirling log cabin in a black back ground. I have had the pattern ever since I saw it on 'Simply Quilting' years ago.. I just am NO GOOD at putting all the colors together for it to flow right...


I actually bought a jelly roll of those colors and used the pattern "Butterfly Blooms" by Cozy Quilt Designs. If you buy bright colors there is no need to worry about the flow because they all look beautiful together. You can just move the squares around until you like how they look.


----------



## geeliz (Dec 26, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! Displayed on a bed or as a huge wall hanging, it should brighten up any room! Well done...


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

I love it! Wonderful colors!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Beautiful..


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Striking. I love black in a quilt. I don't have that pattern, but have a roll of all those bright colors looking to become something.....


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Worth the wait!


----------



## pineblossom (Dec 29, 2012)

I think that is the prettiest quilt I have ever seen. You might want to consider using it as a wall hanging so everyone could enjoy it.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Just wondering, what is the name of this quilt? Is it a traditional quilt pattern?


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

I love bright colours against a dark background. They really pop out at you.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Striking. I love black in a quilt. I don't have that pattern, but have a roll of all those bright colors looking to become something.....


I just came from the Quilt/yarn store I will be going back and look for that jellyroll... I am getting a itch to start up sewing again. I'm glad there is a spot on KP where we can share our other crafts.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Love the buright colours .Beautiful quilt .


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

WOW, fantastic job, beautiful quilt


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Just wondering, what is the name of this quilt? Is it a traditional quilt pattern?


The pattern is Butterfly Blooms by Cozy Quilts


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

pineblossom said:


> I think that is the prettiest quilt I have ever seen. You might want to consider using it as a wall hanging so everyone could enjoy it.


Thank you so much. I wish I had a house with tall ceilings so I could hang it but it's to big to hang in my house.


----------



## BrendaGaines (Feb 26, 2013)

I love that pattern, does it have a name?


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

Beautiful. Always love to finish a quilt


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

Beautiful. Always love to finish a quilt


----------



## Jlee2dogs (Apr 24, 2013)

Beautiful job - points are so nice and sharp and match up perfectly!!!


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

While quilting is not my thing....you did a gorgeous job....I just don't have the patience, I guess...have friends that do it...love theirs as well.


----------



## thkath (Nov 14, 2013)

I love the bright colors and the way the black makes them pop. Beautiful quilt.


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

Awesome quilt!


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh, I love the colors, it's beautiful. Good job.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

BrendaGaines said:


> I love that pattern, does it have a name?


Butterfly Blooms


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

That is gorgeous


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

Stunning!! I am doing one with all those colours with the black...it's called Tulip Dance..hope to finish it this year


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

vonnienz11 said:


> Stunning!! I am doing one with all those colours with the black...it's called Tulip Dance..hope to finish it this year


I'm going to look that pattern up.


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

This is a picture of the one I am working on


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

It's lovely and colorful. Feels like the shapes are moving!


----------

